# Suche ähnliche Musik.



## Sasori (1. Januar 2014)

*Suche ähnliche Musik.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_aZSKN21Xo

kennt jemand eine Sängerin die zirka dieselbe Musik macht? Da ich vor kurzen das Game durchgespielt habe, und mir die Story relativ gut gefallen hat, hat mich dieses Lied in den Credits verzaubert, und nun gefällt mir diese Richtung, ist mal was anderes als Metal^^

Also, falls jemand was kennt... nur her damit


----------



## Combi (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

also bin ja auch metal-fan,konnte es nicht ganz hören,bin nach der 3ten sekunde eingeschlafen,4x hintereinander...

ma im ernst,soo langsame mucke kenne ich persöhnlich nur noch aus den final fantasy teilen...schau ma bei yt ob es da ähnliches gibt.


----------



## Sasori (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

ja, leider singt da keiner Vocal, ich mag ja FF X-2 da gibts auch solche Lieder, jedoch ohne das Vocal xD


----------



## troppa (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

Also die Sänger von dem Lied heißt Asako Yoshihiro. 

Wenns auf japanisch sein darf, schlage ich mal Yoko Takahashi (sie sing z. B.  Zankoku na Tenshi no Teeze (Maintheme von Neon Genesis Evangelion) hat in JP aber schon 10 Alben veröffentlich) oder Utada Hikaru (drüben ein absuloter Superstar (5 No. 1 Alben)) oder Yamene Mai (Cowboy Bebop OST)


----------



## Sasori (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

danke für die antwort, Takahashi Yoko ist leider nicht so mein Fall, Utada Hikaru habe ich schon bis in die unendlichkeit gehört (dank Kingdom Hearts) und Yamene Mai, naja, aber sie singt mal was mit Yoko Kanno, ihre Lieder gefallen mir auch :o


----------



## Sasori (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

weiß wirklich sonst keiner was? D:


----------



## Rasha (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

Das geht schon in klassische Crossover...

Würde dir sowas auch gefallen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AeUjfxTkgfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Memphys (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche ähnliche Musik.*

Ich hab zwar nicht wirklich Ahnung davon, errinert mich aber irgendwie an das Kingdom Hearts Intro (wobei selbst das schneller ist ), Lied geht los ab 0:35:

Kingdom Hearts 2 Intro Sanctuary Video - phoenix20061 - MyVideo


----------

